# iPad Mini et casque bluetooth BH-503



## Pinsonmimi (18 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

l'iPad mini ne détecte pas mon casque bluetooth BH - 503 alors qu'il était parfaitement détecté par l'ipod 2e génération.  Il ne détecte pas non plus mon mac mini...

Une explication ?


----------



## Larme (18 Avril 2013)

L'as-tu passé en mode appairage ?
Est-ce que aucun autre appareil n'est connecté dessus (99% des cas, on ne peut avoir qu'un seul appareil connecté à la fois) ?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (18 Avril 2013)

Larme a dit:


> L'as-tu passé en mode appairage ?
> Est-ce que aucun autre appareil n'est connecté dessus (99% des cas, on ne peut avoir qu'un seul appareil connecté à la fois) ?



par "appairage" tu veux dire jumelage ? si oui alors non car l'on ne peut jumeler qu'une fois que l'autre appareil est détecté et le casque n'est pas détecté

Non je n'avais aucun autre appareil connecté dessus.

De plus si je mets mon mac mini en bluetooth, je peux le jumeler avec l'iPad mais je ne peux rien faire , pas de transfert, pas de partage... Y a un truc spécial à faire ?


----------



## Larme (18 Avril 2013)

Alors non.
Faire en sorte que le casque soit en mode d'appairage/jumelage. D'après la doc, il faut, l'appareil au préalable éteint, appuyer longuement sur le bouton power jusqu'à ce qu'il en mode d'apparaige, la LED clignotera en bleu rapidement.
Ensuite, avec ton iDevice, tu vas dans Réglages/Bluetooth et tu choisis ton casque.

C'est le même principe que sur le casque sur lequel je travaille.

Source


----------



## Pinsonmimi (18 Avril 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Alors non.
> Faire en sorte que le casque soit en mode d'appairage/jumelage. D'après la doc, il faut, l'appareil au préalable éteint, appuyer longuement sur le bouton power jusqu'à ce qu'il en mode d'apparaige, la LED clignotera en bleu rapidement.
> Ensuite, avec ton iDevice, tu vas dans Réglages/Bluetooth et tu choisis ton casque.
> 
> ...






super ! ça marche...

Mais par contre je vois que le mac mini est bien jumelé à l'iPad mini, mais normalement ça doit donner quoi ?

Je dois avoir l'icône de l'ipad sur le bureau du mac mini comme pour un disque externe ?

Parce que pour mon smartphone (nokia) je peux à partir du mac mini le parcourir mais là je ne vois rien qui me le permette 

Ca me rendrait bien service car je ne peux pas imprimer à partir de l'ipad (je n'ai pas d'imprimante airprint) et j'ai acheté "Pages" pour ipad, mais je ne l'ai pas sur la mac mini et donc je pensais que j'aurais pu imprimer via le bluetooth...


----------

